# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Si mund te dergohen porosi SMS permes internetin

## antitheos

si mund te dergohen porosi SMS permes internetin 
me tregoni ndonje faqe permes te ciles mund te dergohen SMS for free

----------


## claude

Mr. Antitheos,

faqja internet qe ju kerkoni eshte:

http://sms.gt.com.ua/

Eshte nje adrese qe lejon te dergoje SMS ne te gjithe boten. Nuk e di nese do te hyje ne pune apo jo.

Pershendetje CLAUDE!

----------


## Firewall1

www.1stwap.com

----------


## San_Valentino

ore ju se late nam late
ka faqe sa te doni
psh:www.a1.net
psh.www.gomobile.ch nga kjo e fundit i del dhe numri yt i celularit tjetrit sikur ja dergon nga telefoni dhe jo nga interneti
po ju duhen me te tjera ka plot
keto jane me nga 420 karaktere(germa)

----------


## dea_alb

1wap ka kohe qe s`ecen, une perdor www.orange.net , ke te drejte 30 sms ne muaj.

----------


## Shiu

www.gomobile.ch eshte me i miri, ndonese ne momente shume i ngadalshem.

Jane 2 menyra te dergimit te sms me gomobile. Menyra e pare eshte me"My Organizer->Free SMS" dhe funksionon vetem brenda rrjetit te operatoreve te Zvicres.

Menyra e dyte eshte permes "My Organizer->Email". Konfigurimi & aktivizimi eshte paksa i nderlikuar, por rezultati perfundimtar eshte se mesazhi te pranuesi del sikur te ishte derguar direkt nga derguesi dhe pa ate reklamen ne fund "www.gomobile.ch".

Nese dikujt i intereson procedura komplete e regjistrimit apo modifikimit te regjistrimit ne gomobile, mund ta shkruaj nje mini-tutorial  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## maja

www.smsac.com
Problemi  eshte se duhet te aktivizosh nje telefon celular per te patu 10 credite free cdo dite. Me keto mund te dergosh 2 sms ne dite ne shqiperi si Vodafonit dhe AMC. Telefoni celular  te duhet thjesht sepse ata duhet te dergojne nje kod. Duket pak gjate por... Orange.net nuk dergon me sms ne Shqiperi ( te pakten une nuk dergoj dot me.
Good Luck!

----------


## saimiri-uk

Lycos ofron 4 sms per UK dhe gjithe boten. E kam provuar me AL dhe mesazhet arrijne ne rregull. Regjistrim falas kerkohet. 
http://sms.lycos.co.uk/mobile/

----------


## qazwsx01

Ju lutem me ndimoni!Nga cili site mund te dergoj sms per Vodafone-Albania.Nga 2-3 site qe mund te dergosh per Shqiperi kishte vetem mundesia-AMC.Faleminderit

----------


## benseven11

provo njehere kete addresse;
www.sms.ac
me duket se lejon deri 160 karaktere(germa)
ti dergosh celularit nga compjuteri

----------


## anti-all

www.3jam.com

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

www.wadja.com
www.kontaktzone.ch 
www.vidvud.com
Keto perdor per momentin dhe funksionojne.

----------


## a.xhelili

kerkojv te njihem  me njerez nga tarikati  me shum ... i pershendes mund te komunikojn ne adresen time vllezrit bektashian
arsimxhelili@hotmail.com

----------


## bl3nd

Wadja ofron 5 sms ne dit ,me 120 germa

----------

